# problème de connexion au PPPOE via ethernet, pas d'adresseIP



## johan34 (10 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

voilà j'ai un problème assez ennuyeux depuis 2 semaines sur mon Macbook (bientôt 2 ans, roule sur OSX Lion). je suis dans une residence étudiante où la connexion internet ce fait sur un serveur vpn, via pppoe via cable ethernet.

Mais depuis environ 2 semaines je suis déconnecté quasiment tous les jours sans aucune raison, et parfois je n'arrive à me reconnecter que plusieurs heures après. et l'outil diagnostic ne m'aide pas beaucoup, ainsi quand je rentre mes login et password dans l'outil diagnostic section pppoe et clique sur suivant, il charge et me renvoie à la fenetre précédente sans me fournir aucune aide.
seul truc qui aide c'est que la fenetre des préférences réseaux me dit que "*mon cable ethernet est bien connecté au serveur mais mon ordinateur ne possede pas d'adresse IP"*.

enfin truc assez bizarre c'est que pour l'instant la seule maniere qui me permette de me reconnecter c'est de passer par l'outil diagnostic, mais au lieux d'indiquer que j'utilise un pppoe je passe par la fenêtre DHCP, puis quand j'ai fini l'outil m'indique qu'en l'état actuel des choses il ne peux rien faire. Mais à ce moment là mon macbook retrouve une adresse IP et je peux me connecter sans probleme (mais ca marche pas à chaque fois).


Voilà, donc si vous savez ce qu'il se passe je vous serez tres reconnaissant de m'aider, et s'il y a une solution à ce probleme ce serait encore mieux! merci d'avance!


----------



## Polo35230 (10 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Difficile de savoir ce qui se passe.
Pour les pbs de difficulté de reconnexions, je ne sais pas.
Par contre, si ce n'est pas un pb physique, les coupures PPP sont peut-être normales en fonction des confs PPPoE côté Mac, et côté serveur. On ne sait pas qu'elle est l'extrémité à l'origine de la déconnexion.
On peut essayer de changer des paramètres côté Mac, de façon à rendre la liaison PPP plus stable en l'entretenant...

Dans la conf réseau---PPPoE---avancé--Onglet PPP
Il faudrait cocher:
Se connecter automatiquement si nécessaire.
Demander toutes les 15 minutes à rester connecter
Envoyer des paquets d'échos PPP 

Laisser le reste non coché, et croiser les doigts...


----------



## johan34 (10 Novembre 2011)

merci beaucoup, j'essayerais ca lors de ma prochaine déconnexion!


----------



## johan34 (13 Novembre 2011)

je sais pas si ca parle plus à tout le monde mais je viens de m'apercevoir que ma connexion (qui a encore déconnée ce matin) est un VPN (PPTP). voilà si qqun connais ce probleme, merci d'avance  .


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Novembre 2011)

Alors là, c'est plus du PPPoE. Si tu te connectes sur un serveur VPN, il y a plein de choses qui peuvent se passer.
Si tu es déconnecté, c'est peut-être sur tempo d'inactivité (de ton côté, mais le serveur peut aussi te déconnecter...).
Comment est configurée ta connexion réseau VPN/PPTP---avancé---onglets options et TCP/IP ?  Comment est configuré IPv4? (manuellement, via PPP?)

Si tu ne peux pas te reconnecter avant un bout de temps, c'est peut-être que le serveur VPN est saturé.
Il est configuré pour accueillir un certain nombre de connexions vpn simultanées.
Est-ce que tu te reconnectes facilement pendant les heures creuses? Du genre, vers 5h du matin...
Reconnexion difficile en fin d'après midi?

Pour se reconnecter, il faut passer Préférences système--Réseau---VPN  Puis "se connecter"
Je comprend pas pourquoi ça arrive à marcher en passant par l'outil diagnostics...


----------



## johan34 (13 Novembre 2011)

salut et merci,

alors pour mes reglages c'est: 
IPv4: via PPP
et IPv6: automatiquement

ce matin vers 9H du mat j'ai allumé mon ordi: impossible de me connecter alors que j'avais une adresse IP puis à force de regarder ce qui se passer sur l'outil diagnostic je me suis aperçu que c'est un peu le foutoir: un moment ca me dit que mon cable est connecté mais pas d'adresse IP, ensuite il est connecté ya une adresse IP mais impossible de se connecter au serveur, (parfois mais de moins en moins il ne reconnait meme pas le cable ethernet), et au bout de 20-25 minutes laborieuses il a trouvé un serveur et tout marche. 

j'en ai parlé avec mon responsable réseau qui ne comprend pas ce qui se passe... 

en regardant sur le net j'ai l'impression qu'il ya pas mal de probleme de vpn avec mac os et j'ai trouvé ça:
http://www.vpnpremier.com/support-macosxfaq.html

je pense que j'essayerais qquns de leur trucs la prochaine fois que ça m'arrive, je verrais si ca marche mieux, merci encore.


PS: sinon je pense que le diagnostic n'a rien à voir avec le fait que je me reconnecte comme je le pensais avant, en fait j'ai l'impression que ca se reconnecte à chaque fois mais ca prend toujours un certain temps, pourquoi? aucune idée.


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Novembre 2011)

L'idéal, si tu as un contact avec le responsable réseau, se serait de relever l'heure de la coupure, et si tu ne peux pas te reconnecter, de voir avec lui ce qu'il y a dans les logs du serveur VPN.
Il y a de fortes chances que la solution soit dedans...


----------



## johan34 (16 Novembre 2011)

ouais je vais faire ca dorénavant pour voir. merci!


----------

